# [SOLVED] USB charger Voltage



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a USB charger that charges PSP's. From what I know USB are 5V. And the PSP's needs 5v. However, there is Portable DVD player that has exactly the same type of connections, but needs, DC, 9V to 12V. Would this Portable device power up? 
Sorry, dont know much about electricity. 

Let me know what more information, you need. 

Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: USB charger Voltage*

Hi al-qarni :wave:

Sorry, but no it wouldn't work. Not only wouldn't it charge your DVD player, it could very well destroy your USB circuitry.

Also, although the plug might appear identical, the internal wiring connections could be totally different.


----------



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: USB charger Voltage*

Thank you WereBo. I do have another question regarding the DVD PLAYER. I am going to make another thread, to avoid going off topic.

Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome :smile:


----------

